
This ViewSonic ViewPad Thing Just Keeps Getting Funnier - mjfern
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/03/08/viewsonic-viewpad
======
terhechte
Tells a lot about the agency / customer relationship, or the corporate culture
(in case this was an internal job) that such an fauxpass could even happen.
I'd say it is difficult to find a more apt example that displays 'I/We don`t
care' in such honesty.

